# Missing "Gear Icon" Menus?



## groovetesla (Dec 20, 2018)

I don't have any of the secondary gear icon menus. Am I missing something?

Detailed here:


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

groovetesla said:


> I don't have any of the secondary gear icon menus. Am I missing something?


The "gear icon" menus on the settings pages were removed in a recent firmware release. All settings are now immediately visible under each page, with no need to remember which ones were buried under the secondary menu.


----------



## groovetesla (Dec 20, 2018)

Great, thanks!


----------

